
Webinars as Lectures - aberoham
https://www.gkogan.co/blog/webinar-lectures/
======
kungato
I wish average professor was like this. I guess you have to go to a fancy uni
which invests some effort into getting passionate lecturers. My uni barely
makes the top 500 worldwide ranking and I've barely ever seen a motivated
lecturer. They just say do the script and go. Lectures have been identical for
most classes for 20 years. It's honestly easier to learn the stuff from the
course material for a solid C and move on

